# Free Pigeons



## RoosterBoy

I have to reduce some of my pigeons, most are between 1-2 years old. I bought about 20 Roller Pigeons last summer.I could not fly them because a hawk started bird eying my coop.
Here some recent images from my Pigeon Gallery 


http://pets.webshots.com/album/552266914QEYLZn

http://pets.webshots.com/album/553336546itICoG


I am in Connecticut ,after the Holidays I will check for replies.

Happy Holidays ,,, Jason in Connecticut...


----------



## battler

is there a video of them spinning?


----------



## christina11

I would not give them away for free because they might go to a bad home, they could be used for dog hunting practice, food & any other things some horrible people will do to animals.

Good luck tho on finding them a good home. ​


----------



## timster

Hi Jason and Happy New Year! I am a pigeon fancier and raise rollers. I live in Mass. and can travel to pick up the birds. Been raising pigeons for almost 35 years! I would love to add your birds with my stock for the upcoming breeding season. Please consider me as i will take great care of them! E-mail me as soon as your ready. Take care and God -Bless! Thanks, TIM


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Tim,

Welcome to the forum,

Thank you for your offer to give these birds a home. Can you please show us pictures of your set-up and your other pigeons? 

Since you are new here we would appreciate it, because we need to make sure everything is above board, that the birds won't be used for undesirable reasons, such as hunting, etc. 

I'm sure you can understand, and hope you don't mind, as all of us love our birds, and would'nt mind either. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Symbro

i have had fairly good results from the mirror ball i picked up at jedds.com
seems the hawks dont like other hawks in their territory. apperantly this scares them off. i need to put my back up soon. had loft on lock down do to hawk migration.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

just a few questions =p how long do they stay in the air? how many flips do they do? Can u please explain what "roller pigeons" do? Also, are u willing to ship them?


----------



## skip1988

*i love rollers*

i have a heated shed and a pair of rollers and helmets and would love to get some more brids i will pay for shipping and i live in maine so it is not that far to send them and i will send you the money be for you even have to ship them you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

*rollers*

hi im dakota I was interested in your rollers i have ben rasing a cuple pigeons for 3 years now and now i want to expand my numers please write back


----------



## Skyeking

[email protected] said:


> hi im dakota I was interested in your rollers i have ben rasing a cuple pigeons for 3 years now and now i want to expand my numers please write back



May I ask you why your are interested in obtaining these birds?


----------



## sgtpouter

hey roosterboy thats great i am starting my first pigeon loft and i have yet to find any pigeons i was look for homers to traain to race so i was wondering if rollers can be raced same as homers like i said im coming in new to the sport
and i would not wanna put these wonderful little guys through any stress if they are not made for racing. also ive noticed that some birds sold on other sites come with papers do yours?


----------



## TAWhatley

sgtpouter said:


> hey roosterboy thats great i am starting my first pigeon loft and i have yet to find any pigeons i was look for homers to traain to race so i was wondering if rollers can be raced same as homers like i said im coming in new to the sport
> and i would not wanna put these wonderful little guys through any stress if they are not made for racing. also ive noticed that some birds sold on other sites come with papers do yours?


No, rollers cannot be raced like homers .. I'm not an expert but I do believe that rollers are intended to be flown in "kits" and that they pretty much stay around their loft and do not have much homing ability .. thus .. they cannot be raced like homing pigeons. I'm sure other members will be along with more information for you.

Terry


----------

